# Trumpeter 1/35 CH-47A "Chinook" is Coming!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

The Trumpeter 1/35 CH-47A "Chinook", Kit# 5104, is starting to
show up as a pre-order.

No price posted yet but Great Models has the following pic up:

http://www.kitlink.com/Products/images/Trumpeter/TP5104.JPG

Don't think it's the box art, just a pic supplied by Trumpeter.

How big a kit is this going to be?

James  

P.S. Where's Fluke? He is waiting for this one.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Dude! I told you.....knock it off! 
hehehehehehe


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I have had the pleasure of flying in those several times in the past during my 10 years in the Army......hydraulic lines all over the place in the cargo area....leakin all over the bulkheads .....I asked a crew cheif about that once and he simply said "if it dont leak,it dont fly"


----------

